# 100G stand for Frontosa



## josemaria (Jun 10, 2008)

Due to a very expensive equipments here in dubai, I decided to make my own stand for my new 100G tank.

Hope you'll like it!

top frame








bottom frame








wood screw I used 4" and steel bracket for more support
















top plywood








bottom plywood








placing the steel bracket
















placed the tank but looks like it needs more support in the middle
























additional support added
































after placing the middle support and painting the top with matt black
http://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll360/jgvillania/IMG_0143.jpg[img]
now all is done just needs to cover the sides
[img]http://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll360/jgvillania/IMG_0150.jpg

















Thank you for looking!!!

Jomari in Dubai


----------



## Vladimich (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks grate,

Is that 1 by1 or 4 by 4 wood ?

A 100g tank is about half a metric tone in weightâ€¦.


----------



## josemaria (Jun 10, 2008)

2x2 is it ok?  :-?

opcorn:


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

I would suggest something stronger. For tanks this size, I usally double up 2x4s. Best of luck, stand looks great.


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

redzebra24 said:


> I would suggest something stronger. For tanks this size, I usally double up 2x4s. Best of luck, stand looks great.


really? Never built a stand myself but my 160g rena aquarium stand seems to be built of something about 1/2 an inch thick.

http://www.aquariumsdelivered.co.uk/cat ... -p-76.html


----------



## NBwmu (Nov 20, 2006)

I just finished building a stand for my 55gal. In my search to find as much info as i could to avoid a broken tank and flood, i found this thread.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showt ... genumber=1

I built my stand on 1x4's. What is all about is keeping all the weight vertical and avoid sheer weight. I dont know for sure if the 2x2's will hold it, im not a carpenter. But maybe this page can help you out.


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

i'd be worried about that much weight on the stand....your looking at probably close to 1000 pounds after you add substrate, water, and whatever else is on top of the tank... your always better safe than sorry.


----------



## zugbug (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks nice but I would not feel too comfortable with that in my house.

I just build a stand for my 135 using this plan....
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... hp?t=92507
and its rock solid.


----------



## Intermision (Sep 14, 2007)

That stand looks pretty sturdy to me, if you look at most commercially available stands they have less bracing than his does. Not that there is any problem with overbuilding a stand.


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

NBwmu said:


> I just finished building a stand for my 55gal. In my search to find as much info as i could to avoid a broken tank and flood, i found this thread.
> 
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showt ... genumber=1
> 
> I built my stand on 1x4's. What is all about is keeping all the weight vertical and avoid sheer weight. I dont know for sure if the 2x2's will hold it, im not a carpenter. But maybe this page can help you out.


great link.

the stand above looks more than capable. a single 2x2 can hold more than 10x the weight, just need to make sure that the load stays vertical.


----------



## Vladimich (Jul 27, 2008)

I was thinking of using double the size of wood reinforced with 3/4 plywood sides for sturdiness, so now I am wondering maybe I do not need to use so much heavy wood.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

Compressive strength should be ok. It takes a lot of weight to compress a 2x2 in a vertical plane. At this point, you're relying on small little elbow braces to provide your shear strength. Let me put it this way for you. Imagine putting your tank on the stand, full of water and substrate, and having someone come and push from the side. What is keeping that stand from collapsing left to right, or right to left?

If I were you, I'd add a 3/4" plywood skin on at least three sides to provide some shear strength.

my $0.02. No formal training in carpentry (that's probably obvious) but I do understand gravity 8)


----------



## Intermision (Sep 14, 2007)

mithesaint said:


> Compressive strength should be ok. It takes a lot of weight to compress a 2x2 in a vertical plane. At this point, you're relying on small little elbow braces to provide your shear strength. Let me put it this way for you. Imagine putting your tank on the stand, full of water and substrate, and having someone come and push from the side. What is keeping that stand from collapsing left to right, or right to left?
> 
> If I were you, I'd add a 3/4" plywood skin on at least three sides to provide some shear strength.
> 
> my $0.02. No formal training in carpentry (that's probably obvious) but I do understand gravity 8)


You coulde even put a strip around the top or bottom, and that would help/


----------



## josemaria (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you for all the comments and sugesstions, actually I have contacted a carpenter to check what i have done. Carpenter said it was okay, but if im still worried and not sure he suggested something that will make me more comfortable. It's finished and I am currently doing a cycle now. Im posting pictures in no time.


----------



## josemaria (Jun 10, 2008)

Here are the pictures.... comments and again suggestion will be a big help

the additional support, we placed two 2x2 brace on the sides and used 1/2" plyboard. I havent finished painting but Im doing cycle already.


















































Comments please.... opcorn:


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

nice! maybe put a door over the middle section to hide the pump?


----------



## boostspike (Apr 3, 2007)

looks great, adding the plywood board is great visually and adds tons of support to the stand.. great job. :thumb:


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

Thats looking better and better. Good work


----------



## maseyferguson05 (Feb 6, 2007)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## sweede (Oct 26, 2004)

very nice and clean. I like the placement of the filter also. a door over that area would set it off (and glass doors over the other sides.

As for being able to support the tank? As it was said ealier, compressive support is what you are needing. wood can support a tremendous amount of both sheer stress and compressive.

I had a structual engineer go over my tank stand ( one corner and one of my center supports







) and came to the conclusion that my tank can withstand nearly 12,000lbs of wieght across it's top.

ya, nearly 10x the amount of wieght thats in my 125.

I also wrapped it in 1/2" oak plywood as cross bracing.


----------



## sweede (Oct 26, 2004)

Oh, i should say that when i say wood has great sheet strength, you have to pay attention to the grain of the wood when looking at it.
http://www.worldwideflood.com/ark/desig ... rength.htm

http://www.woodbin.com/ref/wood/strength_table.htm


----------

